# I9 9900k tray or boxed



## Pinnacle Fit

b77perez said:


> [Sold] I 9 9900k tray version 625$ bought a few of these because I know they are hard to get.So if you want one send me a message.




Why are these so expensive? What’s a tray version? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure why anyone would pay more than retail for a chip there is no real difference in package or boxed beside no box for one 
Possible difference in packaged is used.

9900k 480.us micro center or 484.us at amazon 
https://www.microcenter.com/product...k-coffee-lake-36-ghz-lga-1151-boxed-processor

https://www.amazon.com/Intel-i9-9900K-Desktop-Processor-Unlocked/dp/B005404P9I


----------

